# High Elves



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

A commission trade came in today, a couple of Island of Blood Sets and some Phoenix Guard, and I'm looking to get the 102 models painted up and back to they're owner in a month. It was stated just to get the needed colors on, but I'm aiming to do a bit better and would like some feedback/support as this is my first major job and the first one I've set a timeline for. 

Date Received: May 31, 2011
Date Due: June 30th, 2011

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Cav Captain

Bases are sand/shell and awaiting critique from Uriel's Flame. 

Swordsmen


Phoenix Guard (unbased)


Gryphon


Cavalry (unbased)


Spearmen



Archers



10 swordmasters
10 swordmasters
8 swordmasters 
9 Bowmen 
9 Bowmen 
10 Phoenix Guard 
10 Phoenix Guard
6 Reavers 
6 Reavers
2 Mages 
10 sea guard
10 sea guard
High Mage
Eagle


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep us posted with lots of pics, High Elves is one army I have considered getting into for fantasy so I will be watching this!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Those look good mate, I like the simple colors, the detail still makes them pop. Good luck on this one... can't wait to see it all done. + rep.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the swordmasters.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! 



Crappy quality. I'm going to attempt to fix my camera tonight so I'm not reliant on my phone for update pics. 

All on schedule, need touch ups on them, but other than that, full steam ahead!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow! You are pretty fast with a brush! Best of luck finishing these guys by your deadline. Keep us posted.. this is inspiring me to paint faster! hahaha


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Loving it mate! solid scheme. Look cohesive together and it happened so fast! Epic just epic.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I love high elves! The color scheme is great. keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

So a written update. I've had the proverbial crap hit the proverbial fan so the timeline is nowhere near where I want it to be. Bowmen are roughly done, High Mage is finished and looking to get the two mages tomorrow evening hopefully.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Holy cow man, I wish I could paint that fast...An army in a month, I WISH!

Great job so far and good luck getting them finished!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Disciple. Things not going so well on my end and didn't manage to get anything done before leaving town, BUT I do have the bowmen to show for.


and a test model for the Phoenix Guard


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

First group of Phoenix Guard 


Flames!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

flames are real good, fantastic work!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

-Sigh- I underestimated the time, or overestimated myself, and didn't make the time. 69 Models or so in a month, if you don't include the week I was out of town, is a record for me. 

New grunts!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Nice job and pretty fast painting.
I do have a bit of a critique to make of the eagle, no offense. The white and the yellow on the model seems way too bright and very flat, and the brown of the feathers seem very flat as well. 
I do say that it's a rather good speed paint. Keep it up!~ You're almost done!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job! I know I couldn't keep painting coneheads that fast for long.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Twice as long as I had hoped to get them done in.  
Anyway, here they are, all t2's or 'Grunts' as requested.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Edited the first post with all the new stuff. I got carried away packing things and forgot to get pics of the based cavalry, mages, and Phoenix Guard, but there they are. In other news I need to get better at keeping P&M blogs -.-


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

A painted army is still a painted army, so congrats on that!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

If nobody minds I'll add my next couple of commishes to this thread. All are High Elves to the same quality as previously posted. Thanks a lot for the commissions, if ya'll read this, I appreciate the work a lot  

No deadline for the first but I expect to have them done a week after receiving them, depending on how my studies go. 
2 months is the deadline for the second. It's a little smaller than the first commission I did, the one the thread was started for, but I do not wish to go over deadline again.


----------

